# Tom Rapid's pro RP3 .... Thoughts?



## Nickz (Apr 27, 2011)

So ive decided to upgrade my tank soon and was looking into Canister filter options.If you guys got any filters you recommend just shout them out.
I dont know what filter to really look at or decide on please help me out.
This will be a FW set up

1.Tom's Rapids pro RP3 (apparently comes with a 700gph pump)
- $219.39 (free shipping)


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I love ehiem's. They are well made and last years. I still have one that I bought 10 years ago and it's still working. The standard ones are ehiem 2213, 2215 and 2217 depending on the size of your tank.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I second on eheim. They are quiet too.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

eheims FTW. although every filter is made differently, never expect a eheim to be what some people hype it up to be. its not dead silent. you get noise, however in a cabinet with surrounding noise you wont even know its on. i was researching my first canister a while back as well. looked at all the brands, asked some people, everything turned up mixed reviews. toms, rena, fluval, marineland. etc.etc. was gonna stick to a sump design, but everyone liked the eheims, so i ended up getting a 2213 and 2215, and loving it. i encourage you invest the money in a trusty eheim.
-good luck!


----------



## Roberacer1 (Aug 21, 2010)

*canisters*

I've had experience with all of the majors. All in all I have found the Eheims to be best. The balast on one of my tanks makes more noise than the filter after it has worked the air out of it. That and the water is just filtered better over all.


----------



## 1nvad3r (Jan 12, 2010)

EHEIM all the way


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Eheim is alright, but I hate the design of 2215 and 2217, because they don't have the basket and it's a hassle to clean 

The Eheim pro 3 / e series are good, but it is very expensive

The filter that I like the most is Filstar Rena, because they are quiet, easy to maintain and affordable pricing


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I also like the Rena. They tend to have an airleak when you first set them up but it clears after a couple of days. I like the baskets and ease of use.

Lee


----------

